

The story of a few mega corporations and billions of self-employed people - xsb
https://levels.io/a-future-of-two-extremes/

======
artur_makly
Yep the writing is on the wall indeed.

BusinessInsider had a nice article on the kinds of jobs we may see in the near
future:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/bizarre-jobs-well-see-
by-2030...](http://www.businessinsider.com/bizarre-jobs-well-see-
by-2030-2014-5)

A year ago, I was considering to have my son learn to code + design.. to
proudly become a unicorn just like his dad..

but now im thinking that all those C-Level 3.0 digital workers of the future,
will desperately be suffering from "Digital Fatigue" and soul/social
imbalances. So (IRL) services that will focus on psyche course-correction will
become a fun and meaningful industry for him to be in ( if he so chooses )

Maybe toward the end of my life i will help him recreate Fantasy Island ( sans
the live-cams ) ;-)

------
artur_makly
Enter : [http://blog.tray.io/what-were-working-on/](http://blog.tray.io/what-
were-working-on/)

